# ما معنى كلمة روحانى؟؟



## لادينى بالفطرة (10 فبراير 2013)

اهلا بيكم

اول اسم بريد الكترونى عملته منذ كام سنة كان باسم الروحانى وهو موجود حتى الان..

انا اعشق هذه الكلمة منذ صغرى لكن لما كبرت وكنت على معتقد الاسلام بحثت على الشبكة عن الكلمة فوجدت انها تخص الاعمال الروحانية فهناك ابواب روحانية لجلب الغائب والحب والزواج والقبول وقد تعمقت جدا فى القراءة فى هذه الاشياء..

لكن كنت دائما ارى اننى لم اصل للشئ الذى اريده فليس هذه الروحانيات التى اريد ان اصل لها..

بل احيانا كنت اكتب لهم ان ما اقرأه ليس روحانيات بل نفسانيات وامور تخص النفس لان جلب الغائب والقبول وكل هذه الامور امور تخص الدنيا المادية التى نحيا بها..

انا احب دائما الحياة الادبية واعشق عالم الخيال واكره المادية حتى ان البعض كان يتهمنى بأن اسلوبى أدبى غير علمى وعاطفى..

الروحانية التى ابحث عنها هى مرتبطة بالموسيقى التى اعشقها والطمئنينة والهدوء فهى لمسات هواء خفيفة  تهب على القلب سريعا وتتلاشى...

فالسؤال ما هى الروحانيات فى المسيحية وما هى الكتب التى تهتم بشرحها ؟؟

اعرف ان الروحانية تجربة وليس نصوص او حروف لكنى مشتاق جدا لمعرفة تجارب الاخرين وشئ اخر اننى لاحظ ان كلام الناس المكتوب يعبر عن احساسهم وشعورهم..
فعجبا لهذه الحروف الصماء التى تنقل لنا مشاعر من يكتبها..
فربما قرات كلام لشخص اجد نفسى لا اتأثر به رغم جودة الكلام وفصاحته وبلاغتة وربما اقرا كلام لشخص اخر فاجده ينفذ الى اعماقى واشعر بما كان يشعر به صاحب الكلام وبنور الحروف بصدق ليس مبالغة..
لذا ما هى الكتب التى تنصحون بقراءتها

شكرا لكم جدا


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2013)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب يا أجمل أخ حلو رائع محباً لله وله شعور واعي لعمله الحلو في داخل القلب كخبرة وحياة وليست مجرد كلام وفكر، أولاً أخي الحبيب كلمة شخص روحاني في المسيحية تعني أنه مملوء ويمتلئ من روح الله، لأن كلمة روحي متعلقة بالروح القدس روح الله، وليس يتكلم عن مشاعر الإنسان وحسه بالموسيقى لأن هذا حس نفسي في داخل الإنسان كشخص، أما روحي فهو تُعبِّر عن انتسابه لله لأن الله (الآب) روح والساجدين له يسجدون بالروح (الروح القدس) والحق (شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح)، وهذا يعبر عن شركة الإنسان مع الله الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد الحي الذي يعمل فينا سراً ويجذبنا نحوه حتى تتعلق نفوسنا به فنحيا به ونتحرك ونوجد... 

أما بالنسبة للكتب فيوجد كتب كثيرة جداً وهي تحتوي على خبرات روحية عميقة تنفع لبناء النفس، ومنها لا على سبيل الحصر إنما كمثال، كتب الأب صفرونيوس هاتفيدك جداً، وعِظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير هانفعك للغاية لو ركزت فيها وقرأتها بتدقيق لأنه أب مختبر بعمق وعنده موهبة الإرشاد ... المسيح إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويقودك بروحه دائماً، كن معافي دائماً في سرّ التقوى آمين
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 فبراير 2013)

*يا ريت تعرف أولاً / ماهى الحياة الروحية  فى المسيحية ؟؟*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3381691#post3381691


----------



## لادينى بالفطرة (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا على تعبكم وجهدكم
مودتى


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (20 فبراير 2013)

جميل  جداااا جدا اخى (aymonded)  لكن فى اشياء كثير جدا جدا     اقول منها البعض  وليسه على سبيل الحصر
 الانسان الروحنى اى
1_  يتكلم بكلام الله ليسه ككلام العالم
2_يكون افعاله مثل افعال الله على الارض (السيد المسيح)
3_يكون فى علاقه مع الله قويه جدا جدا
4_لا يعمل الناس معمله خط ابدا  لان الروح الساكن فى هو يجعله انسان  يحب كل البشر على الاطلق
 كثر جدا جدا    هو دة الروحانى لان الله له روح قدس   واعطانه نعمة  ان تكون فينا هذى الروح لكى ترشدنا وتعلمنا مشيئة الله الحى   امين  اذكرونى فى صلواتكم انا الخاطى جدا جدا جدا​


----------

